# Bow Fishing



## HunterZ (Jan 1, 2005)

If you have not tryed t you need to. I went out with a guide on Thursday night (July 3rd). My two boys and I were out for several hours shooting at Carp and dog fish in a nothern Oakland County lake. It is great practice and let me tell you it is a RIOT! I never though we would get into it but both my boys are now looking at setting up bows of their own. I am looking forward to goinh again!
Dan


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Welcome to bowfishing...it's a great sport to get the kids involved in.


----------



## HunterZ (Jan 1, 2005)

My 14 and 18 year old are hooked. Guess I will just have to take them:coolgleam


----------

